# 80's Chicago Schwinn Handlebar Foam Covers



## momo608 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have seen this handlebar covering on a number of last gasp Continental's. The 82 Continental I have came with it and I believe the bike was all original.

Anyone have any knowledge about this?






Notice the nice tapered ends


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey Monte

Yes it is original. My 81 LeTour that I bought new came with it (and still has it) .  Back then I think the company making it was called Grab On

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1981_05.html


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 14, 2016)

Schwinn introduced "Handlebar Cushions" in '81 as standard on the Super Sport, Super Le Tour and Le Tour. They were moved to lower end bikes in '83 and last appeared from the factory in '93 on the Sprint and Caliente.

Although not shown in the catalog on the Continental in '82, from the many bikes I've observed I do believe they were standard on the Continental that year.

The cushioned grips first appeared in the 1980 dealer parts catalog as Grab On brand foam cushions, black only. In '82 they were also available in Red and Blue. Also in '82 Schwinn introduced its own "Hypon" grips, which from the description had a smoother surface than the Grab On versions. They were also listed in Black, Red and Blue. I believe other colors were added in later years as here is a set of tan colored ones on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NOS...ISER-COMMUTER-7-8-BAR-SOFT-GOOD-/252477039682


----------



## momo608 (Aug 14, 2016)

That's interesting. Another thing to look out for, black of course.

I don't know if my bike is the exception but the stuff stunk up the whole basement. I replaced it with black cloth tape.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 14, 2016)

You can still buy that black foam at your local bike shop. Mine charges about $6 per set.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 16, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> You can still buy that black foam at your local bike shop. Mine charges about $6 per set.



Thanks! I see similar foam grip tubing available. Grab On is still in business but they no longer sell the kits. They offer foam tubing in many sizes but you've got to buy it through a retailer unless you want mass quantities and it doesn't have tapered ends. I bit the bullet and bought some of the black stuff you see above. Too much $ but I'm going for the record restoring my last gasp 82 Continental.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 16, 2016)

My dad had the Grab On kit put on his 81 Continental when he bought it. When I finally get the clone built, it will have them also (along with the Schwinn accessory handle bar bag made by Velocipac in Boulder CO). Just need to find a painter that can handle the water slide decals to get back on this project...


----------

